# Chinese Did it Again! alternative grip for 5D III on pre order



## Mencho(22) (May 18, 2012)

Look what i found looking around on Ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08


For only $90 (free shipping) worth the wait. I pre ordered one and will cancel my BH order tomorow morning.


----------



## Tcapp (May 18, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Look what i found looking around on Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08
> 
> ...



I have an off brand grip on my mk 2. It works like a dream for the last few years. Totally worth it!


----------



## V8Beast (May 18, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Look what i found looking around on Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08
> 
> ...



Cool. Let us know how you like it. After waiting for a year for Canon to fill backorders of the 70-300L tripod collar, I finally picked up a knockoff last week and it fits like a glove. For 1/4 the price, I can't complain


----------



## Tcapp (May 18, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Mencho(22) said:
> 
> 
> > Look what i found looking around on Ebay
> ...



Gotta love the off brand stuff. Great value!


----------



## smithy (May 18, 2012)

...and it comes with a free ship!


----------



## revup67 (May 18, 2012)

Same here - the battery grip knock off I got for the 7D has never failed nor the TC cable I got from linkdelight for a mere 19.95. Only knock off issues I have had are with the LP-6 batteries.


----------



## briansquibb (May 18, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Same here - the battery grip knock off I got for the 7D has never failed nor the TC cable I got from linkdelight for a mere 19.95. Only knock off issues I have had are with the LP-6 batteries.



I have non Canon batteries for the 1 series which are as good and actually affordable


----------



## TotoEC (May 18, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Look what i found looking around on Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08
> 
> ...




Getting attractive by the minute  I just bookmarked the link and seriously considering to pre-order it . .


----------



## TotoEC (May 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here - the battery grip knock off I got for the 7D has never failed nor the TC cable I got from linkdelight for a mere 19.95. Only knock off issues I have had are with the LP-6 batteries.
> ...



Have never used a 'knock off' brand and would like to know - How sturdy or secure is the tripod socket on 'that' unit? Thanks.


----------



## dturano (May 18, 2012)

Nice find, I knew these would start to to pop up.

I bet more start showing up between now and the 6/10 launch of this aftermarket one


----------



## SpartanWarrior (May 18, 2012)

I am also waiting for the original Canon grip to show up here but am tempted on buying one of these, question I have read that the original costs more for a reason that it is much better than 3rd parties is this true?


----------



## tomscott (May 18, 2012)

Depends on the quality of the button...

My 40D grip the BG-E2N the button seized, think the newer ones are better but do these third party ones offer the same weather sealing as the Canon products? Pretty sure thats what you pay for. Although it is a huge premium, it will look good too .

It says it offers the same weather proofing but I would be pretty jubious.


----------



## pwp (May 18, 2012)

I was 100% happy with an eBay clone grip on my old 5D which functioned perfectly for years after the original genuine grip became unusable. The tripod screw completely dislodged from the grip and the clone was cheaper than a repair. Buttons were perfect, fit was like the genuine...no complaints. I'd go clone again for sure.

Paul Wright


----------



## zim (May 18, 2012)

Got a 3rd partry for my 500D and have to say has worked fine, even has additional features (timer ect). One thing I will warn about though is the battery tray, do not drop it! the plastic will be very fragile due to design and I'll bet that one will be the same.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 18, 2012)

Name brand battery grips have always been pretty over priced unless you absolutely need the weather sealing, and if you do, why not just take off the grip and use the normal battery door to seal the camera?

I could never justify spending 200$ or more on a grip. I could use that elsewhere on more important accessories like cards. I've used generic zeikos and opteka grips for years and have worked flawlessly and feel almost as good as the real deal.


----------



## DB (May 18, 2012)

I have a Meike MK-7D + their LP-E6 clones that are indistinguishable from the Chinese made original Canon ones. My grip is solid, reliable and matches the body colour and texture of my 7D. Batteries last just as long as the branded ones.

I also use Yongnuo YN-565EX (580 Exii clones w/o HSS & weather-shielding) flashguns which work perfectly with wireless triggering + full ETTL-II metering etc. Plus I've got 2 x PiXeL TD-381 (Canon CP-E4 clones) battery packs that are much faster than the original Canon version. I use generic off-camera hot-shoe sync cords, brackets etc.

And the Yongnuo MC-36R wireless remote shutter/timer works perfectly too.

All of the above cost less than 1/3rd of the Canon branded products that are probably made in the same or similar factories.


----------



## eeek (May 18, 2012)

According to the pictures, it's simple but not vulgar, high end and elegant.


----------



## mtavel (May 18, 2012)

I had a 3rd party grip on my rebel and I was quite happy with it, although I could tell the quality was not *quite* the same as the overall quality of my T2i/550D.

I now have a 5D mk III and am REALLY impressed at the quality difference of this body. I'm not excited about having the build quality of my previous grip on this new body for two reasons:

[list type=decimal]
[*]While the quality difference between Canon Rebel body and 3rd party grip was not great, I'm afraid it would be REALLY obvious on a higher end body
[*]The weight difference between my Rebel body and EF-S lenses and my 5D body and EF lenses is quite marked, I'm concerned about how a 3rd party grip will hold up
[/list]


Any thoughts from people that have used 3rd party grips with better built bodies and heavier kits than I have?


----------



## Mencho(22) (May 18, 2012)

Well... my B&H order is cancelled. I will wait till the release day of this alternative grips.

I used a Vello grip on my 5D II and worked fine and as far as I understand Vello is the same brand as Vertax, so... why spend USD 350?


----------



## Axilrod (May 18, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well... my B&H order is cancelled. I will wait till the release day of this alternative grips.
> 
> I used a Vello grip on my 5D II and worked fine and as far as I understand Vello is the same brand as Vertax, so... why spend USD 350?



Because it says "Canon" on it of course. But seriously forget the BG-E11 I'm getting 2 of these things and $170 worth of hookers instead.


----------



## Chris Burch (May 18, 2012)

Since the Canon version isn't in the wild yet, is anyone concerned about the functions and capability of this grip? It's not doing anything extraordinary, but I curious to know how they developed design specs without a grip to use for backwards engineering.

I have had problems with a knock-off grip. The contacts that transfer power to the camera started to misalign and if you held the camera a certain way it would lose power. It was a heavily used/abused camera though (company gear). On the flip side, I've had an issue with my own Canon 5D2 grip. The grip wheel on the mounting screw stripped off and free rotated without turning the screw. I couldn't even get the grip off, so when I sent the whole camera in for repair Canon service had to remove. They actually fixed it free of charge from what I could tell because I was already paying for camera repairs. Just because it's name brand, doesn't mean it will last longer...for the accessories at least.

The decision gets easier when you do the math. Even if the name brand version is better made and might last longer, if you can buy several knock-offs for the price if a single name brand, lifespan isn't so critical. So that said...with the huge price difference, will the Canon version last 3.8 times as long as the Pixel version? I seriously doubt it, which makes the knock-off version an attractive investment option. I just applied the same logic to the OC-e3 cables. At $70 a piece, the Canon version barely lasts me a year. I can get B&H's brand (Vello) for $14.95. Their version looks perfect (and they even have a shorter model, which I REALLY wanted) and when you do the math, I guarantee you 4 of the Vello cables will far outlast 1 of the Canon models.

I've had good experience with Pixel and they seem to have some well designed and feature-rich products of their own (flash triggers, etc.). The biggest selling point for me however has to be that it isn't "vulgar". I don't know about you, but I am just plan sick of having camera gear that is offensive and not suitable for family environments. It's nice to see a company so tuned to the needs of the elegant photographer.


----------



## cayenne (May 18, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well... my B&H order is cancelled. I will wait till the release day of this alternative grips.
> 
> I used a Vello grip on my 5D II and worked fine and as far as I understand Vello is the same brand as Vertax, so... why spend USD 350?



When you get it in, and have a bit of time trying it out...please report back your thoughts on the build and functinon of it!!!


cayenne


----------



## V8Beast (May 18, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> But seriously forget the BG-E11 I'm getting 2 of these things and $170 worth of hookers instead.



Best plan I've read about all day ;D


----------



## imkev (May 19, 2012)

smithy said:


> ...and it comes with a free ship!


LOL...I don't even have a mk III but ill get one just for the free ship.


----------



## K-amps (May 19, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Look what i found looking around on Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08
> 
> ...



Only of they could do a knock off of the 5D3 for $799...


----------



## DB (May 19, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Mencho(22) said:
> 
> 
> > Look what i found looking around on Ebay
> ...



They could do if they wanted to or if they thought they could get away with it....just take a new 5D3 to Shenzen and say "copy that for 1/4 of the MSRP"...and they would, but it would precipitate a trade war! 

If they can clone a Canon 580EXII and sell it for 1/4 of the Canon price (see video below), then why not a camera body? I paid €126 (incl P&P + customs tax) for a YN-565, yet camera shops are charging €499 to €619 for a new 580EXII.

Where do you think Canon are getting most of their component parts made? What country manufactures the iPad and iPhone? Answer: China

Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash Review


----------



## bornshooter (May 19, 2012)

great idea 3000 camera and save some pennies with a grip cmon get the OE part it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## macrodust (May 19, 2012)

DB said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Mencho(22) said:
> ...



Somewhat over simplified. Yes, in China you can basically order whatever you want at whatever price point you desire. They will deliver, but the variable will be quality. This is however only true for relatively low-end tech, such as battery grips and flashes. A camera body is not low-tech, and it's far more difficult to copy. Also, do not mix up companies with countries. Just because the iPad and iPhones are made in China doesn't mean this technology is available to chinese firms. Yes, iPad and iPhone copies are found all over china. But they are nothing like the real deal when you switch them on. (Btw. Foxconn, which makes most of Apple's products is Taiwanese, with most of its manufacturing in China.)


----------



## Quasimodo (May 19, 2012)

DB said:


> I have a Meike MK-7D + their LP-E6 clones that are indistinguishable from the Chinese made original Canon ones. My grip is solid, reliable and matches the body colour and texture of my 7D. Batteries last just as long as the branded ones.
> 
> I also use Yongnuo YN-565EX (580 Exii clones w/o HSS & weather-shielding) flashguns which work perfectly with wireless triggering + full ETTL-II metering etc. Plus I've got 2 x PiXeL TD-381 (Canon CP-E4 clones) battery packs that are much faster than the original Canon version. I use generic off-camera hot-shoe sync cords, brackets etc.
> 
> ...



Is there a copy made for the 600 EX RT yet?


----------



## cayenne (May 19, 2012)

macrodust said:


> Somewhat over simplified. Yes, in China you can basically order whatever you want at whatever price point you desire. They will deliver, but the variable will be quality. This is however only true for relatively low-end tech, such as battery grips and flashes. A camera body is not low-tech, and it's far more difficult to copy. Also, do not mix up companies with countries. Just because the iPad and iPhones are made in China doesn't mean this technology is available to chinese firms. Yes, iPad and iPhone copies are found all over china. But they are nothing like the real deal when you switch them on. (Btw. Foxconn, which makes most of Apple's products is Taiwanese, with most of its manufacturing in China.)



Yes, but the Chinese have been famous for in the plants that manufacture the real items....turning the same factories back on late night, for making runs of the 'real' product to be sold as knockoffs.

But like others have said...the variable is quality...you never know if it was like I described above, which would be pretty much a true clone...or if it is from somewhere else with who knows tech and quality control behind it.

I mean...look at the recent botches from China with dangerous implications....the pet food that killed pets, the 'Chinese drywall' that caused many of us health problems in New Orleans....dangerous chemicals in human food products.

So, it is always a case of buyer beware.....


----------



## rlarsen (May 19, 2012)

I'm quite surprised the announcement of the Pixel grip beat the delivery of the Canon grip. I knew there'd be a knock off but they didn't waste any time. I just pre-ordered the Pixel brand. The pictures on EBay show what looks to be a well made product. Of course we all want to know how well the buttons function. 
I bought a Zeikos grip for my 5D MKll for under $60 and it was perfectly fine. As good as the Pixel looks I would have preferred ordering the Zeikos brand because of personal experience.
I didn't mind paying top dollar for the great 5D MK lll, but I sure wasn't about to spend $350 for the Canon grip.

Mk lll grip for $90, no tax and free shipping, life is good ! Thanks to the OP for the tip !


----------



## sovietdoc (May 19, 2012)

Is the knock-off made with magnesium alloy and improved weather sealing? Hah just kidding.

It makes sense to get the grip cheap, but calling $350 "too much" after shelling out $3500 for the body?

I love my 5d3 so much I wouldn't hesitate to buy a grip for $350 if I needed it.


----------



## rlarsen (May 19, 2012)

The main thing I'm going on with my decision is that the $58 Zeikos grip for the MK ll was identical to the Canon grip minus the name printed on it. As long as the controls work smoothly I won't mind if it's made from a lighter material.
All I need is a comfortable way to shoot verticals with the camera. I won't be hammering nails with it.
The price of $90 shipped is not tempting ? I'm thrilled with the option. If the Canon grip turns out to be a Hell of a lot nicer, I sure will consider it for my 2nd body.


----------



## KeithR (May 19, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> great idea 3000 camera and save some pennies with a grip cmon get the OE part it will be worth it in the long run


"Worth it" how, exactly?

Here's some _personal experience_ of aftermarket grips.

I've used a Meike grip on my 7D since December 2009 and have not had a _moment's_ problem with it - and this is a body with a Siggy 120-300mm f/2.8 OS and 2x converter (and prior to that a Canon 100-400mm) hanging from it, _attached by the grip_, swinging from my shoulder for hours at a time in the field and routinely being hauled around to my eye quickly and unceremoniously to get onto the birds I shoot.


----------



## DB (May 19, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Meike MK-7D + their LP-E6 clones that are indistinguishable from the Chinese made original Canon ones. My grip is solid, reliable and matches the body colour and texture of my 7D. Batteries last just as long as the branded ones.
> ...



I'll bet they've taken the 600EX-RT apart already and are working on a clone. How much do you think they will charge for it, perhaps $200-250 given that in Europe the new flagship Canon flashgun costs almost a grand! My closest Canon camera store has the 600EX-RT in stock for a mere US$920 (see advert link below)

http://www.connscameras.ie/canon-600exrt-speedlite/4960999786100pd.html

How can you justify paying more for a flashgun, than say for a HD video capable DSLR like a Rebel T3i?


----------



## FunPhotons (May 20, 2012)

Are the aftermarket grips made out of magnesium alloy?

I can't find it now, but I seem to recall the the Canon grips have an alloy exoskeleton like the cameras.


----------



## DB (May 20, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Are the aftermarket grips made out of magnesium alloy?
> 
> I can't find it now, but I seem to recall the the Canon grips have an alloy exoskeleton like the cameras.



No. They're probably all plastic, but hey I suppose you pay partly for quality + partly for the brand.


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 20, 2012)

This only ships to certain places and Singapore isn't one of them 
Tried to pre-order it but can't...i too won't buy the original one, because the price to me isn't worth it. 
Yes, the OEM ones won't be magnesium etc...but i only use the grip on occasions where i need to which is maybe 5% of the times i use the mk3, so it doesn't make sense paying so much when the OEM type performs equally as well, though quality is not the same, performance is...


----------



## pwp (May 20, 2012)

DB said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Are the aftermarket grips made out of magnesium alloy?
> ...


On an old 5D I wore out the genuine grip, and the paint over the metal lasted just a few months from new before it showed the metal underneath. This camera was worked mercilessly in all sorts of conditions as a second body to a couple of 1-Series bodies. I replaced the grip with a Meike clone. Being made of plastic, it looked as good as the day it was bought when I finally retired the camera. There are benefits.

Paul Wright


----------



## KeithR (May 20, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Are the aftermarket grips made out of magnesium alloy?


Not in my experience - but there are some damn' tough plastics out there these days, so that's not necessarily a deal-breaker.


----------



## Taemobig (May 21, 2012)

Can anyone who pre-ordered it post a review when they get it? That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mencho(22) (May 21, 2012)

I sent some questions to the Ebay seller and I have just received a lot of news about the grip    




> Dear Cristian,
> 
> As you asked before some questions about the product material and if it is really waterproof and dustproof, let me give you some "last minute" information regarding the Pixel Grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## niccyboy (May 21, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> I sent some questions to the Ebay seller and I have just received a lot of news about the grip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I preordered a couple yesterday. $90 vs $360-$400 each in Aus... I've had both genuine and non genuine grips and never had a problem!


----------



## Chris Burch (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know for certain if the Canon grips are made with a metal frame? It occurs to me that since I started using Black Rapid grips, all of the wait of the camera and lens will be hanging from the tripod mount on the bottom of the grip...one made of plastic only concerns me.


----------



## dswatson83 (May 22, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Does anyone know for certain if the Canon grips are made with a metal frame? It occurs to me that since I started using Black Rapid grips, all of the wait of the camera and lens will be hanging from the tripod mount on the bottom of the grip...one made of plastic only concerns me.


Typically the grips are made on par with the body. The 5DIII grip should be weather sealed. I have used these aftermarket grips on the 60D and you could hardly tell that it was aftermarket. On the 7D it is a little more obvious the difference between material choices. For the 5DIII I will probably take the Canon grip since it's a new camera and I will own it for at least 3 years. Just bought the 7D a couple months ago and went aftermarket for the grip since it will only be my primary camera for a couple months. I plan on getting the mark III, I have just been waiting on full lightroom support, the grip and accessories to be out, and reviews for the new Tamron 24-70 f2.8 VC to determine whether I want to get the 5D kit or just the body and go with the Tamron.


----------



## FrutigerSans (May 22, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Does anyone know for certain if the Canon grips are made with a metal frame? It occurs to me that since I started using Black Rapid grips, all of the wait of the camera and lens will be hanging from the tripod mount on the bottom of the grip...one made of plastic only concerns me.



Yes the Canon grip will be made of the same metal as the body.


----------



## Axilrod (May 22, 2012)

I just got my BG-E11 and it is rock solid. I'm sure this knock-off is just as good for the money, but I doubt it has the same magnesium alloy shell that the BG-E11 has.


----------



## rlarsen (May 22, 2012)

Canon's new grip, the BG-E11, looks like a big improvement over the BG-E6 for about $120 more.
I'm not crazy about spending over $700 for my two bodies. I hope the controls on the Chinese version work as well as my $58 Zeikos.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 23, 2012)

smithy said:


> ...and it comes with a free ship!



I was reading the ad and laughing at the engrish too.


----------



## Mencho(22) (Jun 12, 2012)

Well.. I finally have my tracking number!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
I hope it will arrive soon!

These guys are great... They said they will ship the Grip on June/10th and they did.

Now you they have it in stock... but for USD 98

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140770429388


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 12, 2012)

Please let us know what it's like when you've played with it.
I'm not too keen on spending $350 or so for something I only use every now and again either.


----------



## imkev (Jun 12, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > ...and it comes with a free ship!
> ...



must be an engrish ship


----------

